# Other > Off Topic >  3D Foosball players

## Ive

Hey, guys!
So I am rather new in 3d printing, all I did was few things for myself but now I have an opportunity to do something more but I am not sure about it. So, few days ago I was at the party and started talking with some guys about advantages of 3d printing. So, long story short, does anyone have experiences with making 3d printed foosball players?  :Wink:

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Type *"3D Foosball player*" on google, you will have more than enough to answer your questions.

----------


## Ive

I know that, I wanted to get real life insights.

----------


## Ive

Man, I have little torn apart now. I talked with this guy who has this site http://www.foosballzone.com/ and he is selling spare parts for table foosball. Is anyone here from Austin, TX who would be able to produce about 100 players for now, then more? I can do only 30 and I need someone to help me.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

You have http://www.solidprototype.com/ right in Austin, Tx 

http://www.solidprototype.com/contact/

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Another one https://www.stratasysdirect.com/contact/austin-texas/

----------


## Ive

I know about Solids, I didn't know about the second one. Thanks!

----------


## awerby

I wonder if normal (FDM) 3D-printed foosball figures are really going to survive much intensive playing. They need to take a lickin' and keep on kickin' - and it seems they're more likely to fall apart at the seams. The reason you're replacing them is likely because the injection-molded original parts failed already, and injection-molded parts are a lot tougher than FDM 3D printed ones. You might want to look into more resilient materials and processes, like semi-flexible plastics and multi-jet printing.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

> I wonder if normal (FDM) 3D-printed foosball  figures are really going to survive much intensive playing. They need to  take a lickin' and keep on kickin' - and it seems they're more likely  to fall apart at the seams. The reason you're replacing them is likely  because the injection-molded original parts failed already, and  injection-molded parts are a lot tougher than FDM 3D printed ones. You  might want to look into more resilient materials and processes, like  semi-flexible plastics and multi-jet printing.


Thought about this though I do not  know how strong the 3D Printed material really is.
He could 3D Print some molds.

He Could use a Strong molding material.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Supe...ULPHO-PLASTIC/

----------


## contestantnum13

Mama says foosball is the devil.

----------

